# CMS  delaying ICD 10 to October 2014



## tpontillo (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.cms.gov/apps/media/press...ge=&showAll=&pYear=&year=&desc=&cboOrder=date


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 9, 2012)

I saw that hmm not going to hold my breath and if the Mayans are right we wont have to worry about it anyway lol


----------



## tamerlane (Apr 9, 2012)

*ICD-10 Postponed*

AAPC title of article is misleading........if you readi it closely, ICD-10 delay is still only on a PROPOSED delay.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 9, 2012)

Why yes it does I just read the article from the HHS website.  Me personally am tired of all the drama behind ICD-10.


----------



## cubbiecatz (Apr 9, 2012)

What I find interesting, if it's only a proposed delay, why has AAPC already updated the website?   Under the ICD-10 implementation section they have changed the starting date to 2014.

I misread the article too. I was focused on the title and the change on the website so I missed the proposed part!


----------



## Deba Corvette (Apr 9, 2012)

*Icd 10*

I can only hope!


----------



## tpontillo (Apr 9, 2012)

I didnt notice that either.  May explain why Ahima didnt update anything yet.  Went on their site and nothing about ICD 10


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 9, 2012)

I just want to believe this is just smoke and mirrors!  It is just proposed and they can still implement 2013 as planned.  But if they keep "proposing" a push back then those that are opposed to ICD-10 CM will lay back.  I just want it done and over with.  I have been teaching this code set now for 6 months and it is easier and better in so many ways!  I am ready lets "GET ER DONE!!"


----------



## anthemfamily (Apr 9, 2012)

Noticed once again it only says compliance, not implementation.  Still thinking this may go the way of 5010.  i personally am going to stay true to target on planning and training for my office.

Traci


----------



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (Apr 11, 2012)

*ICD10 deadline*

When the ICD-10 deadline hits, will ICD-9 be acceptable anymore?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 12, 2012)

No not for visits from that day forward.  ICD-9 CM will be acceptable only for visits that are prior to the ICD-10 CM implementation date.  This is why the 5010 transaction has a version indicator which is one digit that will indicate whether the claim is an ICD-9 CM claim or an ICD-10 CM claim.


----------



## Chicoine (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, its published as a proposed rule in the Federal Register (that's the procedural process) but 99% likely to be a final rule soon so I think we can hold the date.  Implementation needs to start now and should not stop or slow down. one year goes by really fast!


----------

